

Git - maryrosecook
http://blog.maryrosecook.com/post/14045218/Git

======
andyking
At risk of having my karma blown to smithereens, was I the only one who
clicked this expecting to find a page of insults?

------
moe
Yes, that's a pretty good explanation of git.

~~~
fortes
I'm still pretty new to git -- care to give some spoilers and explain some of
the "wow"?

~~~
maryrosecook
This talk by Linus Torvalds was what got me excited about Git:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8>

